# Help 4 Heroes  hole sponsorship



## richart (Aug 6, 2013)

I am looking for forumers who would like to sponsor a hole at the H4H day at West Hill Golf Club on the 7th October.

The cost of a hole is Â£30 and you will get your name and personal message on the tee box, as well as in the programme.  Hole 1 has already gone, but all other holes are available.

If you would like to support the charity, please add your name below and the hole you wish to sponsor.  I will then contact you regarding any message you wish to include in your sponsorship sign.  

Payment to be made to the www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013 - please include gift aid if appropriate and very importantly also add "hole sponsorship" in the remarks column so this donation is not confused with entry fees.


----------



## Crow (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd be happy to split the cost of sponsoring a hole with my team from the Manufacturers Team Thread.

I'd gone in on Team Dunlop but there haven't been many takers as yet so is there anyone out there care to chip in Â£15 with me for the "Team Dunlop" hole? 

I suggest sponsoring the par 3 fourth hole as that's about the right yardage for me to float my Dunlop 9 wood in to three feet (assuming it's playing downwind).


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 7, 2013)

good idea, but will have to look at the score card and layout before deciding which hole to pick.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 7, 2013)

Rich, stick me down for the 18th. Will do as company.


EDIT- done and paid on behalf of company www.racktivity.com


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Rich, stick me down for the 18th. Will do as company.


EDIT- done and paid on behalf of company www.racktivity.com

Click to expand...

Good man.:thup: Will contact you re message etc later.


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

grumpyjock said:



			good idea, but will have to look at the score card and layout before deciding which hole to pick.
		
Click to expand...

15th is one of the best par 3's I have played and the 6th is a cracking par 4. 3rd is also one of my favourite holes. Thanks for the support.


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Crow said:



			I'd be happy to split the cost of sponsoring a hole with my team from the Manufacturers Team Thread.

I'd gone in on Team Dunlop but there haven't been many takers as yet so is there anyone out there care to chip in Â£15 with me for the "Team Dunlop" hole? 

I suggest sponsoring the par 3 fourth hole as that's about the right yardage for me to float my Dunlop 9 wood in to three feet (assuming it's playing downwind).
		
Click to expand...

  It always seems to play into the wind, so you might have to punch that 9 wood in Nick.


----------



## Twire (Aug 7, 2013)

Rich, I've just sponsored the par 5 5th I'll also donate Â£5 for everyone who gets on for 2


With the forum average drive at 300 yards this could become expensive


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Twire said:



			Rich, I've just sponsored the par 5 5th I'll also donate Â£5 for everyone who gets on for 2


With the forum average drive at 300 yards this could become expensive 

Click to expand...

 Thanks for your support again Neil. Hopefully the 5th will be down wind as usual.


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group
9.
10. 
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter)


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 7, 2013)

Richart

Very happy to sponsor a hole, no idea about the course but will take 14 if still available.

AAC


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer
15.
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter)


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Richart

Very happy to sponsor a hole, no idea about the course but will take 14 if still available.

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your support. :thup:


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Richard, under your recommendation please put me down for hole 15. Under my company name please: Synetec (www.synetec.co.uk)

Cheers
George


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

GeneralStore said:



			Hey Richard, under your recommendation please put me down for hole 15. Under my company name please: Synetec (www.synetec.co.uk)

Cheers
George
		
Click to expand...

Will do George. Thanks for you support again.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter)
		
Click to expand...

Updated list, nearly half the holes gone now.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 8, 2013)

Richart

14th hole sponsorship money paid, many thanks.

Steve


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Richart

14th hole sponsorship money paid, many thanks.

Steve
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Steve your support is greatly appreciated.:thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Thanks Steve your support is greatly appreciated.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Richart

Just looked at the score card and see that the 14th is SI 1,  not knowing the hole is it a longest drive hole ?, if so happy to donate a prize.  If not I will  donate Â£5 for each gross birdie on the hole during the H4h day.

Steve


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Richart

Just looked at the score card and see that the 14th is SI 1,  not knowing the hole is it a longest drive hole ?, if so happy to donate a prize.  If not I will  donate Â£5 for each gross birdie on the hole during the H4h day.

Steve
		
Click to expand...

 Steve, the 14th is not a great hole for the long drive as it doglegs right, and is a difficult fairway to hit with the driver unless you can fade the ball. We usually use the 18th which is a cracking driving hole, and the bunkers at about 300 yards, mean Swinger can only hit three wood.

Â£5 for a birdie is a good idea though. Please remind me nearer the time, and I will make sure we check all the cards for birdies.

Rich


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 8, 2013)

Consider it done, if it proves a tricky hole to birdie I will at least match the Â£30 hole sponsorship, but lets hope we get a few more birdies.

Steve


----------



## Rooter (Aug 8, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Consider it done, if it proves a tricky hole to birdie I will at least match the Â£30 hole sponsorship, but lets hope we get a few more birdies.

Steve
		
Click to expand...

How about NET birdies?! LOL the 19 cap+ will love it!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2013)

dogleg that favours a fade, 2 shots as its s.i 1, I am all over that one 

oh, gross birdies, I'm out


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			dogleg that favours a fade, 2 shots as its s.i 1, I am all over that one 

oh, gross birdies, I'm out 

Click to expand...

 Did the doglegs that favour a fade help you at last years H4h day ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2013)

erm can't remember as wiped it from my memory, course was decent though 

I scored on the 10th is all I can recollect and that was a slight dogleg


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			erm can't remember as wiped it from my memory, course was decent though 

I scored on the 10th is all I can recollect and that was a slight dogleg 

Click to expand...

 From memory the 14th is the only dogleg on the course, unless you include the par 3 15th off the whites.oo:


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club             Paid
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group         Paid
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer        Paid
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter)       Paid


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club             Paid
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire    Paid
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group         Paid
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer        Paid
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter)       Paid
		
Click to expand...

Updated list including payments


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone else fancy sponsoring a hole ?

 I have received fourball vouchers from Liphook and West Hill which I will be putting up for auction shortly. Both cracking courses.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll take hole 10 please Rich....


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club Paid
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire Paid
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group Paid
9.
10. rickg
11.
12.
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer Paid
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Rick, done!


----------



## MKDave (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Mate - I'll sponsor the 12th hole and will donate a bonus Â£5 for anyone who hits the green in 1.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 12, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Hi Mate - I'll sponsor the 12th hole and will donate a bonus Â£5 for anyone who hits the green in 1.
		
Click to expand...

Challenge accepted!! was short in Feb, but it was freeeezing cold!!


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Hi Mate - I'll sponsor the 12th hole and will donate a bonus Â£5 for anyone who hits the green in 1.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for your support.:thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2013)

richart said:



			Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club Paid
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire Paid
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group Paid
9.
10. rickg
11.
12. MKDave
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer Paid
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid
		
Click to expand...


Updated. Holes running out fast !!


----------



## MKDave (Aug 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Challenge accepted!! was short in Feb, but it was freeeezing cold!!
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope it's just as cold then


----------



## MKDave (Aug 12, 2013)

richart said:



			Thanks for your support.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome. Might have the old man (MYoung19) piggy backing on this one or we might change to his name but I'll get the Â£30 paid tonight when I get home (providing I remember)


----------



## myoung19 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have just paid Â£30 for hole 12 please under name Mark Young.




richart said:



			I am looking for forumers who would like to sponsor a hole at the H4H day at West Hill Golf Club on the 7th October.

The cost of a hole is Â£30 and you will get your name and personal message on the tee box, as well as in the programme.  Hole 1 has already gone, but all other holes are available.

If you would like to support the charity, please add your name below and the hole you wish to sponsor.  I will then contact you regarding any message you wish to include in your sponsorship sign.  

Payment to be made to the www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013 - please include gift aid if appropriate and very importantly also add "hole sponsorship" in the remarks column so this donation is not confused with entry fees.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2013)

myoung19 said:



			I have just paid Â£30 for hole 12 please under name Mark Young.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that. I will amend the hole shortly.


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club Paid
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire Paid
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group Paid
9.
10. rickg
11.
12. MKDave Paid
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer Paid
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid


----------



## Crow (Aug 13, 2013)

Any takers for the other half of the thrid hole for just Â£15?

Dunlop club player preferred but if that's putting anybody off (I can't imagine why) then the hole name can be changed to just forum names.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2013)

Nick, I can wear my Dunlop trousers and shirt if that helps.

We'll chat about it on the 31st


----------



## Crow (Aug 13, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Nick, I can wear my Dunlop trousers and shirt if that helps.

We'll chat about it on the 31st
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Rob!


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2013)

richart said:



			Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club Paid
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire Paid
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group Paid
9.
10. rickg
11.
12. Myoung19 Paid
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer Paid
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17.
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid
		
Click to expand...

Updated sponsors. Anyone else like a hole ?


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club Paid
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire Paid
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group Paid
9.
10. rickg
11.
12. Mark Young Paid
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer Paid
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17. Sweatysock41 
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2013)

richart said:



			Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood
2. Hilary's Book Club Paid
3. Crow (Dunlop) half share
4.
5. Twire Paid
6.
7.
8. 6 TC Walking Group Paid
9.
10. rickg Paid
11.
12. Mark Young Paid
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer Paid
15.Synetec (GeneralStore)
16.
17. Sweatysock41 
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid
		
Click to expand...

Updated to include recent payments. We have seven holes left now. Would be nice to get all 18 holes sponsored.


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2013)

grumpyjock said:



			good idea, but will have to look at the score card and layout before deciding which hole to pick.
		
Click to expand...

Grumpyjock, did you still want to sponsor a hole ? One of my favourite holes is the 6th, absolutely stunning.


----------



## El Bandito (Aug 25, 2013)

Richart - Ill take the 9th - as a company - Currency4golf


----------



## El Bandito (Aug 25, 2013)

Donation made.:whoo:


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Richart - Ill take the 9th - as a company - Currency4golf
		
Click to expand...

  Many thanks for that.:thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1.  Wadham & Isherwood
2.   Hilary's Book Club Paid
3.  Crow (Dunlop) half share
4. Reserved
5. Twire Paid
6.
7.
8.  6 TC Walking Group Paid
9.  Currency4golf (El Bandito   Paid)
10. rickg Paid
11.
12. Mark Young Paid
13.
14. ArnoldArmChewer Paid
15. Synetec (GeneralStore)
16. Reserved
17. Sweatysock41 Paid
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid


----------



## Val (Aug 27, 2013)

Rich, I'll sponsor hole 6 please. Kenny Andrews (HDID Kenny) has funded Â£10 towards it with a bet we made regarding Tiger Woods in the majors. The hole is to be sponsored by ourgolfnetwork.co.uk payment will be made on the website.

Good work guys.

Martin


----------



## richart (Aug 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rich, I'll sponsor hole 6 please. Kenny Andrews (HDID Kenny) has funded Â£10 towards it with a bet we made regarding Tiger Woods in the majors. The hole is to be sponsored by ourgolfnetwork.co.uk payment will be made on the website.

Good work guys.

Martin
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Martin, much appreciated.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2013)

Still a few holes left, any takers ?


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm paying half towards hole 3 with Crow, 

I'll sort the payment out along with raffle tickets at the weekend


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I'm paying half towards hole 3 with Crow, 

I'll sort the payment out along with raffle tickets at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

  Thanks Rob.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll take hole 6 please Rich. Can you put it down for "Kogelo Tours" Its a company my mate runs for bespoke tours to Kenya. He has sponsored our Scratch Team this year, so I would like to give him something back.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			I'll take hole 6 please Rich. Can you put it down for "Kogelo Tours" Its a company my mate runs for bespoke tours to Kenya. He has sponsored our Scratch Team this year, so I would like to give him something back.
		
Click to expand...

Think Val beat you to hole 6, see post#53.

Also, I've got a cheque off my boss for the two reserved holes. Drager - its with two dots over the a, an umlaut.

Got some goodies for the raffle too.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Think Val beat you to hole 6, see post#53.

Also, I've got a cheque off my boss for the two reserved holes. Drager - its with two dots over the a, an umlaut.

Got some goodies for the raffle too.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that Brian. Will try and work out how to get the umlaut over the a.

I will update the hole sponsors when my wife gets in, as I have no idea how to copy and paste.

Rick I will drop you a pm.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 9, 2013)

richart said:



			Thanks for that Brian. Will try and work out how to get the umlaut over the a.

Click to expand...

ASCII code 132.

Hold down the 'Alt' button on the keyboard while you type 132 on the numeric keys to the right (doesn't seem to work with the numbers across the top of the keyboard for me).

Ã¤

If that's not what you meant, ignore me


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2013)

Region3 said:



			ASCII code 132.

Hold down the 'Alt' button on the keyboard while you type 132 on the numeric keys to the right (doesn't seem to work with the numbers across the top of the keyboard for me).

Ã¤

If that's not what you meant, ignore me 

Click to expand...

 I will pass that message on to Vicky. Cheers Gary.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 9, 2013)

hole sponsorship (hole 3) and raffle tickets paid Â£25, hope thats right


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			hole sponsorship (hole 3) and raffle tickets paid Â£25, hope thats right
		
Click to expand...

 Perfect Robert. Thanks for your support.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1.  Wadham & Isherwood  Cheque to follow
2.  Hilary's Book Club Paid
3.  Crow & Full_Throttle (Dunlop) half share  Paid
4.  DrÃ¤ger (Hobbit) Cheque to follow
5.  Kogelo Tours (Rickg)  
6.  Ourgolfnetwork  (Valentino) Paid 
7.
8.  6 TC Walking Group Paid
9.  Currency4golf (El Bandito Paid)
10. Rick Garg (Rickg) Paid
11. Office First
12. Mark Young Paid
13. Dolphins Swim Academy
14. Steve Ashford (ArnoldArmChewer) Paid
15. Synetec (GeneralStore)
16. DrÃ¤ger  (Hobbit)  Cheque to follow
17. Malcolm Gordon (Sweatysock41) Paid
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid

Just one hole left Lucky Number 7 - any takers?


----------



## rickg (Sep 9, 2013)

Rich.....is hole 7 still free? if so I have a sponsor...let me know.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes last hole available Rick.


----------



## rickg (Sep 9, 2013)

richart said:



			Yes last hole available Rick.
		
Click to expand...

Ok stick it down for James Martin....name of company to be provided ASAP


----------



## MKDave (Sep 10, 2013)

Just a reminder, that although hole 12 is sponsored by my old man, I'll be donating Â£5 for each person who drives the green in 1. Not sure if something will be added to programme, or just marked on card but want to make sure I get taken for as much as possible


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 10, 2013)

rickg said:



			Ok stick it down for James Martin....name of company to be provided ASAP
		
Click to expand...

Hole 7 to be sponsored by Saturday Kitchen?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Hole 7 to be sponsored by Saturday Kitchen?
		
Click to expand...

Yummy! food heaven or food hell?


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2013)

Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood Cheque to follow
2. Hilary's Book Club Paid
3. Crow & Full_Throttle (Dunlop) half share Paid
4. DrÃ¤ger (Hobbit) Cheque to follow
5. Kogelo Tours (Rickg) 
6. Ourgolfnetwork (Valentino) Paid 
7. The Road Workers Association (Rickg)
8. 6 TC Walking Group Paid
9. Currency4golf (El Bandito Paid)
10. Rick Garg (Rickg) Paid
11. Office First
12. Mark Young Paid
13. Dolphins Swim Academy
14. Steve Ashford (ArnoldArmChewer) Paid
15. Synetec (GeneralStore)
16. DrÃ¤ger (Hobbit) Cheque to follow
17. Malcolm Gordon (Sweatysock41) Paid
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid

All holes now sponsored.  Many thanks for your support.  If you are paying on the charity site, please now do so or alternatively advise me if you will be paying by Company cheque on the day.

Could all sponsors contact me with details of the personal message they wish to include/company logo's etc.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 13, 2013)

Richard, a you Pm me your email and I will send you details.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2013)

richart said:



			Holes sponsored so far :

1. Wadham & Isherwood Cheque to follow
2. Hilary's Book Club Paid
3. Crow & Full_Throttle (Dunlop) half share Paid
4. DrÃ¤ger (Hobbit) Cheque to follow
5. Kogelo Tours (Rickg) 
6. Ourgolfnetwork (Valentino) Paid 
7. The Road Workers Association (Rickg)
8. 6 TC Walking Group Paid
9. Currency4golf (El Bandito Paid)
10. Rick Garg (Rickg) Paid
11. Office First
12. Mark Young Paid
13. Dolphins Swim Academy
14. Steve Ashford (ArnoldArmChewer) Paid
15. Synetec (GeneralStore)
16. DrÃ¤ger (Hobbit) Cheque to follow
17. Malcolm Gordon (Sweatysock41) Paid
18. Racktivity (Rooter) Paid

All holes now sponsored.  Many thanks for your support.  If you are paying on the charity site, please now do so or alternatively advise me if you will be paying by Company cheque on the day.

Could all sponsors contact me with details of the personal message they wish to include/company logo's etc.
		
Click to expand...

Final call for hole sponsors messages. If I don't hear I will do a 'proud to be supporting the GM Forum Help For Heroes golf day' type of message.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 3, 2013)

Happy with any message, unless Crow has previously been in touch


----------



## myoung19 (Oct 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Final call for hole sponsors messages. If I don't hear I will do a 'proud to be supporting the GM Forum Help For Heroes golf day' type of message.
		
Click to expand...

Please can you add "Mark Young & gpfm financial planners are proud to be supporting the GM Forum H4H golf Day"
This is for hole 12


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2013)

These are the ones who have paid for the hole sponsorship....still outstanding a few. It can be paid on the charity page or by cheque if necessary:

Rooter
Twire
Arnoldarmchewer
Myoung19
Vicky x 2
The crow (Â£15) & FT (Â£15)
Rickg x 2
Mal Gordon
El Bandito
Martin Clarke
James Martin
Hobbit x 2 (cheque received & Banked)


----------



## dufferman (Oct 3, 2013)

If anyone drops out / cancels their sponsorship, I've got 2 companies who'll be happy to step in. Only just got contact from them (one being my work) - wish I'd have asked the question earlier!!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2013)

dufferman said:



			If anyone drops out / cancels their sponsorship, I've got 2 companies who'll be happy to step in. Only just got contact from them (one being my work) - wish I'd have asked the question earlier!!
		
Click to expand...

 They could sponsor the 19th if they like !


----------



## dufferman (Oct 3, 2013)

richart said:



			They could sponsor the 19th if they like !
		
Click to expand...

That could be significantly more expensive...!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2013)

dufferman said:



			That could be significantly more expensive...!
		
Click to expand...

 The 11th hole could be sponsored. The existing sponsors have placed an advert in the programme, so would be happy to give up the hole.


----------

